# Best writer's contest|Season-II



## Slav Defence

The Pakistan defence management announces best writer's contest 2015.A challenge for those who have guts and intelligence to take part in it.Posters are requested to read the eligibility criteria before applying.
The competition will take place amongst posters and winner shall be promoted as R&D and TTA.We are looking for foreign and more specifically arab posters as well for participation since there is not a single arab poster inducted and promoted for THship.

*Where to submit?*
1-Submission must be made in senior's cafe
2-If you cannot access at senior's cafe then post in relevant section except member's club or else you won't be getting positive ratings.Don't forget to mention me and other title holders.

*Categories of write ups?*
2-Topic must be any of following categories:

a)Defence and military equipment.
b)Pakistani and world politics
c)Operations of world, for example operation zarb e azb
d)The martyrs of Pakistani.
e)If your are masters,M.PHIL or PHD student or a professor,then most encouraged to post write up regarding your field of expertise.



*ELIGIBILITY CRITERIA:*
A)Posters who do not troll
B)Got less than 4 negative rating
C)Does not have any bad engagement with any title holder.
D)Is not involved in stealth trolling.
E)Does not have made any abuse towards any nationality
F)Post are not anti religious.
G)Has humble approach and gentle behavior.
H)Must be at least senior member

The competition will began from September 1,2015.Interested candidates are requested to make submission from given date.The last date of submission will be September 26,2015.
*P.S do not forget to email me your personal introduction,before submitting your write up at senior's cafe.Your name,profession and qualification.
*
quartz@defence.pk

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Slav Defence

@WebMaster @Horus @Icarus @Arsalan @fatman17 @Serpentine @Oscar @Manticore @WAJsal @Gufi @TankMan @jhungary @Technogaianist @SvenSvensonov @Pakistanisage @ jango @Jungibaaz @Donatello @Chinese-Dragon @syedali73 and others whom I missed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

On which topics and where to Submit?


----------



## Slav Defence

VARCHASVE said:


> On which topics and where to Submit?



1-Submission must be made in senior's cafe
2-Topic must be any of following categories:

a)Defence and military equipment.
b)Pakistani and world politics
c)Operations of world, for example operation zarb e azb
d)The martyrs of Pakistani.
e)If your are PHD student,then most encouraged to post write up regarding your field of expertise.

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indus Falcon

@Slav Defence Well I know these people would be least bothered, but their views and sanity is really appreciated. I would like to recommend them as a TTA's. I don't think they need to submit anything since their track record speaks for themselves.

@MastanKhan 
@Akheilos 
@Al Bhatti

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## WAJsal

Slav Defence said:


> The Pakistan defence management announces best writer's contest 2015.A challenge for those who have guts and intelligence to take part in it.Posters are requested to read the eligibility criteria before applying.
> The competition will take place amongst posters and winner shall be promoted as R&D and TTA.We are looking for foreign and more specifically arab posters as well for participation since there is not a single arab poster inducted and promoted for THship.
> 
> *Where to submit?*
> 1-Submission must be made in senior's cafe
> 
> *Categories of write ups?*
> 2-Topic must be any of following categories:
> 
> a)Defence and military equipment.
> b)Pakistani and world politics
> c)Operations of world, for example operation zarb e azb
> d)The martyrs of Pakistani.
> e)If your are PHD student,then most encouraged to post write up regarding your field of expertise.
> 
> regards
> 
> *ELIGIBILITY CRITERIA:*
> A)Posters who do not troll
> B)Got less than 4 negative rating
> C)Does not have any bad engagement with any title holder.
> D)Is not involved in stealth trolling.
> E)Does not have made any abuse towards any nationality
> F)Post are not anti religious.
> G)Has humble approach and gentle behavior.
> 
> The competition will began from September 1,2015.Interested candidates are requested to make submission from given date.The last date of submission will be September 26,2015.
> 
> Regards


Anyone who wishes to participate, inform us first in this thread. Competition is not only for Pakistani members, but for all members, if you meet the criteria and want to take part in it, please do so.
Good initiative Slav bhai.

Can title holders take part in it @Slav Defence ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Slav Defence

Indus Falcon said:


> @Slav Defence Well I know these people would be least bothered, but their views and sanity is really appreciated. I would like to recommend them as a TTA's. I don't think they need to submit anything since their track record speaks for themselves.
> 
> @MastanKhan
> @Akheilos
> @Al Bhatti




Right now let us stick to the main topic,please.Are you interested?

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

Slav Defence said:


> Right now let us stick to the main topic,please.Are you interested?
> 
> regards


Thank You for the offer, but the only "title" I would be interested in is for "military professional." IF someone has any doubts, they can come to Abu Dhabi and see me in uniform .

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Slav Defence

Indus Falcon said:


> Thank You for the offer, but the only "title" I would be interested in is for "military professional." IF someone has any doubts, they can come to Abu Dhabi and see me in uniform .


Gmail me your FB profile and I will talk to management.

quartz@defence.pk

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAJsal

@Psychic ,@levina ,@jamahir ,@Akheilos ......
Guy's if you can participate, please do so.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Maarkhoor

Slav Defence said:


> 1-Submission must be made in senior's cafe
> 2-Topic must be any of following categories:
> 
> a)Defence and military equipment.
> b)Pakistani and world politics
> c)Operations of world, for example operation zarb e azb
> d)The martyrs of Pakistani.
> e)If your are PHD student,then most encouraged to post write up regarding your field of expertise.
> 
> regards


I am interested in Pakistani Ballistic missile (research & development), can you check and tell me i am eligible for submission since i am not P.H.D student. I am electrical engineer (Instrumentation)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

Indus Falcon said:


> Thank You for the offer, but the only "title" I would be interested in is for "military professional."* IF someone has any doubts, they can come to Abu Dhabi and see me in uniform* .


Okay then.
I live in Abudhabi. 
Would be glad to meet a Pakistani in UAE's army. 



WAJsal said:


> @Psychic ,@levina ,@jamahir ,@Akheilos ......
> Guy's if you can participate, please do so.


Thanks!
But the OP clearly says they're looking for Arab posters.


----------



## Indus Falcon

levina said:


> Okay then.
> I live in Abudhabi.



Don't worry, for you I'm preparing a special gift!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAJsal

levina said:


> Thanks!
> But the OP clearly says they're looking for Arab posters.


Good posters, specifically asking Arab posters to take part. 


Slav Defence said:


> The competition will take place amongst posters and winner shall be promoted as R&D and TTA.*We are looking for foreign* and more specifically arab posters as well for participation since there is not a single arab poster inducted and promoted for THship

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

Indus Falcon said:


> Don't worry, for you I'm preparing a special gift!


Sure sir.
Just that I do not accept gifts from strangers.
I would be glad to have some contacts in UAE army though.
*****
Sorry for the off topics. I found it a lil hard to believe that this guy remained silent for so long about his profession.


----------



## Psychic

WAJsal said:


> @Psychic ,@levina ,@jamahir ,@Akheilos ......
> Guy's if you can participate, please do so.


Thanks for the tag, as for myself, I am not a senior member, hence not eligible.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WAJsal

Psychic said:


> Thanks for the tag, as for myself, I am not a senior member, hence not eligible.


If you want to participate, i'm sure we can bend a few rules here and there. If you want to participate, just inform him, tag him and tell him. I will put in good word for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MastanKhan

Slav Defence said:


> The Pakistan defence management announces best writer's contest 2015.A challenge for those who have guts and intelligence to take part in it.Posters are requested to read the eligibility criteria before applying.
> The competition will take place amongst posters and winner shall be promoted as R&D and TTA.We are looking for foreign and more specifically arab posters as well for participation since there is not a single arab poster inducted and promoted for THship.
> 
> *Where to submit?*
> 1-Submission must be made in senior's cafe
> 
> *Categories of write ups?*
> 2-Topic must be any of following categories:
> 
> a)Defence and military equipment.
> b)Pakistani and world politics
> c)Operations of world, for example operation zarb e azb
> d)The martyrs of Pakistani.
> e)If your are PHD student or a professor,then most encouraged to post write up regarding your field of expertise.
> 
> regards
> 
> *ELIGIBILITY CRITERIA:*
> A)Posters who do not troll
> B)Got less than 4 negative rating
> C)Does not have any bad engagement with any title holder.
> D)Is not involved in stealth trolling.
> E)Does not have made any abuse towards any nationality
> F)Post are not anti religious.
> G)Has humble approach and gentle behavior.
> H)Must be at least senior member
> 
> The competition will began from September 1,2015.Interested candidates are requested to make submission from given date.The last date of submission will be September 26,2015.
> *P.S do not forget to email me your personal introduction,before submitting your write up at senio'r cafe.Your name,profession and qualification.
> *
> quartz@defence.pk
> 
> Regards



Hi,

Why don't you have EXISTING THINK TANK members get off from their seats and post something substantial to start with.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Psychic

WAJsal said:


> If you want to participate, i'm sure we can bend a few rules here and there. If you want to participate, just inform him, tag him and tell him. I will put in good word for you.


Right now, I am not sure because these days it is hard for me to spare time for this... I will let you know if I decide, thanks for bieng supportive.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jamahir

WAJsal said:


> @Psychic ,@levina ,@jamahir ,@Akheilos ......
> Guy's if you can participate, please do so.



@Yorozuya we should enter the topic we were discussing.

wajsal, it would be the last category if i and yorozuya participate jointly.

the issue is that i am neither a phd student nor a professor, and i don't know about yorozuya... i hope forum management will allow entry.



levina said:


> I would be glad to have some contacts in UAE army though.



hmm, the plot thickens...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Psychic said:


> Right now, I am not sure because these days it is hard for me to spare time for this... I will let you know if I decide, thanks for bieng supportive.


Well if votes counted, you'd have mine.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WAJsal

Psychic said:


> Right now, I am not sure because these days it is hard for me to spare time for this... I will let you know if I decide, thanks for bieng supportive.


Would love to see you contributing.
Keep this in mind, a lot of time left.
The competition will began from September 1,2015.Interested candidates are requested to make submission from given date.The last date of submission will be September 26,2015.



jamahir said:


> @Yorozuya we should enter the topic we were discussing.


Please do so, keep the last date in mind.


jamahir said:


> wajsal, it would be the last category if i and yorozuya participate jointly.


Guys, no worries about negative ratings, jamahir you can have them removed by Slav, i have seen them myself mostly for no real reason. If you want to participate please inform Slav, tag him and do so....
Complain for negative rating here, @jamahir ..
Review ratings | Page 17


MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Why don't you have EXISTING THINK TANK members get off from their seats and post something substantial to start with.


Well for me, i try. I am currently working on something for PDF database, posted this couple of day's ago, again we try.
Challenges for GB government

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MastanKhan

WAJsal said:


> Well for me, i try. I am currently working on something for PDF database, posted this couple of day's ago, again we try.
> Challenges for GB government



Hi,

Thank you---but there are so many of them that have not led from the front----remove them.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jamahir

WAJsal said:


> Guys, no worries about negative ratings, jamahir you can have them removed by Slav, i have seen them myself mostly for no real reason. If you want to participate please inform Slav, tag him and do so....



thanks, wajsal... and i will inform him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you---but there are so many of them that have not led from the front----remove them.


Sir,
they too have jobs, they try, yes there are some, i won't say anything more. We try......Please take complain to Webmaster and slav, they can further elaborate or cooperate. And i hope you read my thread too.


jamahir said:


> thanks, wajsal... and i will inform him.


Tagged you in last post, and shared a link too.
Complain here: Review ratings | Page 17



jamahir said:


> the issue is that i am neither a phd student nor a professor, and i don't know about yorozuya... i hope forum management will allow entry.


Sir ji, no worries:
*ELIGIBILITY CRITERIA:*
A)Posters who do not troll
B)Got less than 4 negative rating
C)Does not have any bad engagement with any title holder.
D)Is not involved in stealth trolling.
E)Does not have made any abuse towards any nationality
F)Post are not anti religious.
G)Has humble approach and gentle behavior.
H)Must be at least senior member

e)*If *your are PHD student or a professor,then most encouraged to post write up regarding your field of expertise.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Djinn

Only senior members and designation holders are allowed to post in seniorscafe. How are you expecting us new/commoners to post there.(sorry didn't read the eligibility criteria properly) Utterly disappointed. Why aren't non-senior members allowed-----------Is it a perception that non-senior members on defense.pk don't have any sort of expertise? Many members on defence.pk were assigned designations even when they had low post count.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## WAJsal

Djinn said:


> Only senior members and designation holders are allowed to post in seniorscafe. How are you expecting us new/commoners to post there.(sorry didn't read the eligibility criteria properly) Utterly disappointed. Why aren't non-senior members allowed-----------Is it a perception that non-senior members on defense.pk don't have any sort of expertise? Many members on defence.pk were assigned designations even when they had low post count.


The reason for such rules is because if not for them there would be a lot of trolling, speaking with experience. But if you want to contribute, please make a formal request to Slav defence, by tagging him. And promise your seriousness( am not kidding), at times exceptions can be made.



Djinn said:


> -Is it a perception that non-senior members on defense.pk don't have any sort of expertise?


What are your expertise, if you don't mind me asking.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Djinn

WAJsal said:


> What are your expertise, if you don't mind me asking.


I'm doing Mphil in Strategic and Nuclear studies(final semester), hold masters degree in International relations and have worked at ISPR.-----I am doing thesis on China,India &Pakistan + i write research articles.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## WAJsal

Djinn said:


> I'm doing Mphil in Strategic and Nuclear studies(final semester), hold masters degree in International relations and have worked at ISPR.-----I am doing thesis on China,India &Pakistan + i write research articles.


Nice. Please tag Slav defence and tell him you are continuing. I will put in good word for you, would love to read your article. Keep last date in mind. 
PS: i am still trying to finish O levels, about to start last year, if i need your help will consider. It's not about expertise or etc, etc. If you are capable and willing to contribute, why not.



Djinn said:


> and have worked at ISPR


good to know.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Djinn

WAJsal said:


> Nice. Please tag Slav defence and tell him you are continuing. I will put in good word for you, would love to read your article. Keep last date in mind.
> PS: i am still trying to finish O levels, about to start last year, if i need your help will consider. It's not about expertise or etc, etc. If you are capable and willing to contribute, why not.
> 
> 
> good to know.


Research articles are not like ordinary newspaper articles they are very lengthy and exceed 5000+ words. I recently have written one, which got me an A and i have plagiarism test results too.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious

WAJsal said:


> @Psychic ,@levina ,@jamahir ,@Akheilos ......
> Guy's if you can participate, please do so.


Bro I cant I am not eligible thanks to some management screw ups* once upon a time *



Slav Defence said:


> B)Got less than 4 negative rating


 I have 5 unfair ones well 1 was from Webby coz he found the negative button as something fun to press 



Indus Falcon said:


> @Slav Defence Well I know these people would be least bothered, but their views and sanity is really appreciated. I would like to recommend them as a TTA's. I don't think they need to submit anything since their track record speaks for themselves.
> 
> @MastanKhan
> @Akheilos
> @Al Bhatti


Bro I am not eligible Plus I dont have a topic in mind PLUS I cant write about my field ...Unfortunately I can be traced if I even attempt to...FEW members here had managed to google me based on the limited info I had already presented

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Djinn

Akheilos said:


> Bro I cant I am not eligible thanks to some management screw ups* once upon a time *
> 
> 
> I have 5 unfair ones well 1 was from Webby coz he found the negative button as something fun to press
> 
> 
> Bro I am not eligible Plus I dont have a topic in mind PLUS I cant write about my field ...Unfortunately I can be traced if I even attempt to...FEW members here had managed to google me based on the limited info I had already presented


If you like, i can suggest you hot topics, and can provide you authentic research material as well, since i got free access to many universities online libraries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sipahi

Kitna pyaaar hai sb seniors mein  mere tou ansu nikalne wale ... Sb aik dosre ko recommend kr rhe hain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Djinn said:


> If you like, i can suggest you hot topics, and can provide you authentic research material as well, since i got free access to many universities online libraries.


Yaar I have access too....What topics have you got in mind? When is the deadline for this stuff?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Djinn

Akheilos said:


> Yaar I have access too....What topics have you got in mind? When is the deadline for this stuff?


I would ask your area of interest first.However, you can write about Pakistan & Russian Relation's, SCO and Pakistan, Pakistan's foreign policy...There are so many plz identify the areas of your interest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

@Djinn and @Psychic

We will make exceptions for you,but you have to read the instructions above.Besides,post count,make sure that you are eligible by other rules.thanks

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 45'22'

Akheilos said:


> hehe...My area of interest is less defence related and more nation building....
> 
> From social aspects, education to agriculture to a little touch on economics.
> 
> 
> I already wrote 2 pieces on education
> I have written on social aspects a bit esp related to education and poverty
> 
> I dont wish to touch agriculture though I am doing my PhD in that...Why? Coz the agriculture dept has a very jahal culuture ..From district level to federal!
> 
> As for education and research: Seriously, I dont have much good things to say about it though I can prob say too much about it since half my maternal side are somehow teaching or lecturing and are DIRECTLY affected by the garbage!
> 
> My dad's maternal grandpa used to have schools in villages but sadly family politics and also district politics kinda closed them down


You should write on Cultural Invasion... I have got a feeling that it will be good


----------



## Dubious

45'22' said:


> You should write on Cultural Invasion... I have got a feeling that it will be good


hahahaha...that doesnt even fit in the criteria....Kindly do read OP!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAJsal

@Djinn , if you do decide, please inform us first.



Djinn said:


> Research articles are not like ordinary newspaper articles they are very lengthy and exceed 5000+ words. I recently have written one, which got me an A and i have plagiarism test results too.


For this competition, do not keep it big, medium size will do.


Djinn said:


> Research articles


I am currently working on one, it is huge, indeed.


Djinn said:


> which got me an A and i have plagiarism test results too.


Good for you.



Akheilos said:


> Bro I cant I am not eligible thanks to some management screw ups* once upon a time *


Exceptions can be made, if you want, which i am guessing you do not, you can participate.


Slav Defence said:


> @Djinn and @Psychic
> 
> We will make exceptions for you,but you have to read the instructions above.Besides,post count,make sure that you are eligible by other rules.thanks
> 
> regards


Thank you, sir for collaborating. I will help members on this thread, if they have further queries or those who want to participate.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Psychic

Slav Defence said:


> c)Operations of world, for example operation zarb e azb


1- What should be the length of such an article?
2- What should be the level of detail in that article, because adding too much detail(wikipedia style) makes an article tasteless and discourages most readers.


Slav Defence said:


> d)The martyrs of Pakistani.


That would be of a much shorter length, as it would cover story of one person instead of an entire op. So this will also be acceptable? 

I have two more questions: 

1- Can a single poster send more than one article?
2- Although there will be different categories but will there be only one winner overall?

Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## Slav Defence

Psychic said:


> 1- What should be the length of such an article?
> 2- What should be the level of detail in that article, because adding too much detail(wikipedia style) makes an article tasteless and discourages most readers.
> 
> That would be of a much shorter length, as it would cover story of one person instead of an entire op. So this will also be acceptable?
> 
> I have two more questions:
> 
> 1- Can a single poster send more than one article?
> 2- Although there will be different categories but will there be only one winner overall?



1-Hardly 5-6 paragraphs,just a single page,nothing more than that.
2-I want to see you putting up information and then adding up your analysis rather than copy paste.I will reject copy paste from internet sources.Also,post reference if you are using information and make sure that you don't use wikipedia as a source as their information is not considered as authentic.
3-No,make only one post of great quality
4-Winners will be announced category-wise.For example poster x is winner from Pakistan affairs category out of poster B and C.
We intend to encourage patriotic Pakistanis and other good foreign posters to express themselves.Therefore,we will make sure to award best amongst you all.

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Slav Defence

WAJsal said:


> Anyone who wishes to participate, inform us first in this thread. Competition is not only for Pakistani members, but for all members, if you meet the criteria and want to take part in it, please do so.
> Good initiative Slav bhai.
> 
> Can title holders take part in it @Slav Defence ?


yes.this will help our starters to get an idea that how write ups should be

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slav Defence

Djinn said:


> Only senior members and designation holders are allowed to post in seniorscafe. How are you expecting us new/commoners to post there.(sorry didn't read the eligibility criteria properly) Utterly disappointed. Why aren't non-senior members allowed-----------Is it a perception that non-senior members on defense.pk don't have any sort of expertise? Many members on defence.pk were assigned designations even when they had low post count.


...but the strictness was uplifted at senior's cafe?isn't it?You can simply post it in any relevant section and then mention me and other TH.

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

Akheilos said:


> Bro I cant I am not eligible thanks to some management screw ups* once upon a time *
> 
> 
> I have 5 unfair ones well 1 was from Webby coz he found the negative button as something fun to press
> 
> 
> Bro I am not eligible Plus I dont have a topic in mind PLUS I cant write about my field ...Unfortunately I can be traced if I even attempt to...FEW members here had managed to google me based on the limited info I had already presented


Webby is a nice guy, I'm sure he doesn't hold grudges. He's not that petty. 

Secondly, keeping in mind your track record, I'm sure @Slav Defence @WAJsal can make an exception. Gentlemen do kindly look into this, and I promise to let you in on some good news, strictly off the record!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MastanKhan

Akheilos said:


> Unfortunately I can be traced if I even attempt to...FEW members here had managed to google me based on the limited info I had already presented



Damn----so it means that we all have been traced .



Indus Falcon said:


> Webby is a nice guy, I'm sure he doesn't hold grudges. He's not that petty.
> !



Tell me about it.

I resigned from TT in 2007----. Only time I wanted to get back was after Osama incidence----to find a Launchpad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

MastanKhan said:


> Damn----so it means that we all have been traced .
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me about it.
> 
> I resigned from TT in 2007----. Only time I wanted to get back was after Osama incidence----to find a Launchpad.


@MastanKhan Khan Sahab, You, with or without a title are an asset to this forum either way! Now if you could just bite the bullet, and ask politely, I'm sure he will let bygones be bygones, and accommodate you.

In real life these titles mean nothing. But on a international forum, when the monkey trolls get out of hand, that's when it helps.

@HRK Please do look at this thread. I would love to see you as a TTA!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

Slav Defence said:


> *ELIGIBILITY CRITERIA:*
> A)Posters who do not troll
> B)Got less than 4 negative rating
> C)Does not have any bad engagement with any title holder.
> D)Is not involved in stealth trolling.
> E)Does not have made any abuse towards any nationality
> F)Post are not anti religious.
> G)Has humble approach and gentle behavior.
> H)Must be at least senior member
> 
> The competition will began from September 1,2015.Interested candidates are requested to make submission from given date.The last date of submission will be September 26,2015.



If you can confirm my eligibility, I would like to try again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

Slav Defence said:


> *Categories of write ups?*
> 2-Topic must be any of following categories:
> 
> a)Defence and military equipment.
> b)Pakistani and world politics
> c)Operations of world, for example operation zarb e azb
> d)The martyrs of Pakistani.
> e)If your are masters,M.PHIL or PHD student or a professor,then most encouraged to post write up regarding your field of expertise.



I'm not a PH.D student, versed on Pakistani affairs or military operations, but I do know a bit about military equipment.

Unfortunately I can't discuss my current work, beyond stating that I work with unmanned systems and develop software for them - therefore I can't write on the subject without revealing too much info that isn't fit for public consumption (Any writing would be heavily redacted), so @WAJsal and @Slav Defence if you'd suggest a topic relating to military equipment, I might participate.

Usually I'll demonstrate my knowledge of military stuff after being prompted in a thread - such as here after being asked by Armstrong for an assessment:

A three tier attack capability? | Page 3

Sometime without a prompt too, but typically I need someone to ask for my thoughts:

Should we opt for the ICBM? | Page 3

This is an interesting challenge and a chance to show off a bit. I'm intrigued, but not too well versed on the majority of topics. I'd like to participate, but need some help picking a topic.

@Armstrong help me pick a topic!!!



levina said:


> But the OP clearly says they're looking for Arab posters.



It also says foreigners, so I think you and I would be acceptable too. A greater emphasis on Arab members, but I can't think that high-quality contributions would be turned away either.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

Technogaianist said:


> @Armstrong help me pick a topic!!!



The 101 uses of chocolates in war !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Technogaianist said:


> I'm not a PH.D student, versed on Pakistani affairs or military operations, but I do know a bit about military equipment.
> 
> Unfortunately I can't discuss my current work, beyond stating that I work with unmanned systems and develop software for them - therefore I can't write on the subject without revealing too much info that isn't fit for public consumption (Any writing would be heavily redacted), so @WAJsal and @Slav Defence if you'd suggest a topic relating to military equipment, I might participate.
> 
> Usually I'll demonstrate my knowledge of military stuff after being prompted in a thread - such as here after being asked by Armstrong for an assessment:
> 
> A three tier attack capability? | Page 3
> 
> Sometime without a prompt too, but typically I need someone to ask for my thoughts:
> 
> Should we opt for the ICBM? | Page 3
> 
> This is an interesting challenge and a chance to show off a bit. I'm intrigued, but not too well versed on the majority of topics. I'd like to participate, but need some help picking a topic.
> 
> @Armstrong help me pick a topic!!!
> 
> 
> 
> It also says foreigners, so I think you and I would be acceptable too. A greater emphasis on Arab members, but I can't think that high-quality contributions would be turned away either.


You are already a very well respected professional. why would you want to be a TTA ?


----------



## MastanKhan

Indus Falcon said:


> @MastanKhan
> 
> In real life these titles mean nothing. But on a international forum, when the monkey trolls get out of hand, that's when it helps.!



Hi,

You are right----it could have helped after Osama killings----. I had asked these guys to project me to the media with the title---somebody who can speak for Pakistan on the U S media regarding the Osama issue----my children here cut my legs off.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Falcon

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> You are right----it could have helped after Osama killings----. I had asked these guys to project me to the media with the title---somebody who can speak for Pakistan on the U S media regarding the Osama issue----my children here cut my legs off.



Bro, you were doing this for Pakistan right? Don't give up. Keep trying. InShaAllah you will succeed!



Armstrong said:


> The 101 uses of chocolates in war !


Shukar hai butt sahab nai nihari aur payae nahi kaha!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khan_patriot

Slav Defence said:


> The Pakistan defence management announces best writer's contest 2015.A challenge for those who have guts and intelligence to take part in it.Posters are requested to read the eligibility criteria before applying.
> The competition will take place amongst posters and winner shall be promoted as R&D and TTA.We are looking for foreign and more specifically arab posters as well for participation since there is not a single arab poster inducted and promoted for THship.
> 
> *Where to submit?*
> 1-Submission must be made in senior's cafe
> 2-If you cannot access at senior's cafe then post in relevant section except member's club or else you won't be getting positive ratings.Don't forget to mention me and other title holders.
> 
> *Categories of write ups?*
> 2-Topic must be any of following categories:
> 
> a)Defence and military equipment.
> b)Pakistani and world politics
> c)Operations of world, for example operation zarb e azb
> d)The martyrs of Pakistani.
> e)If your are masters,M.PHIL or PHD student or a professor,then most encouraged to post write up regarding your field of expertise.
> 
> 
> 
> *ELIGIBILITY CRITERIA:*
> A)Posters who do not troll
> B)Got less than 4 negative rating
> C)Does not have any bad engagement with any title holder.
> D)Is not involved in stealth trolling.
> E)Does not have made any abuse towards any nationality
> F)Post are not anti religious.
> G)Has humble approach and gentle behavior.
> H)Must be at least senior member
> 
> The competition will began from September 1,2015.Interested candidates are requested to make submission from given date.The last date of submission will be September 26,2015.
> *P.S do not forget to email me your personal introduction,before submitting your write up at senior's cafe.Your name,profession and qualification.
> *
> quartz@defence.pk
> 
> Regards


why cant full members take part in the contest, I would love to take part but I cant bearing the rules in mind...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Khan_patriot said:


> why cant full members take part in the contest, I would love to take part but I cant bearing the rules in mind...


Kindly go through this thread. There is a provision for junior members as well. 

Best Regards
Lance Naik

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khan_patriot

Indus Falcon said:


> Kindly go through this thread. There is a provision for junior members as well.
> 
> Best Regards
> Lance Naik


Thanks alot, I will try and write something if I get the time. Looking forward to your contribution to the contest.
Regards,
Fellow soldier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

Khan_patriot said:


> why cant full members take part in the contest, I would love to take part but I cant bearing the rules in mind...



you can take part as well,since you have got posts close to 2000.However,read other eligibility criteria as well.

regards



Technogaianist said:


> I'm not a PH.D student, versed on Pakistani affairs or military operations, but I do know a bit about military equipment.
> 
> Unfortunately I can't discuss my current work, beyond stating that I work with unmanned systems and develop software for them - therefore I can't write on the subject without revealing too much info that isn't fit for public consumption (Any writing would be heavily redacted), so @WAJsal and @Slav Defence if you'd suggest a topic relating to military equipment, I might participate.
> 
> Usually I'll demonstrate my knowledge of military stuff after being prompted in a thread - such as here after being asked by Armstrong for an assessment:
> 
> A three tier attack capability? | Page 3
> 
> Sometime without a prompt too, but typically I need someone to ask for my thoughts:
> 
> Should we opt for the ICBM? | Page 3
> 
> This is an interesting challenge and a chance to show off a bit. I'm intrigued, but not too well versed on the majority of topics. I'd like to participate, but need some help picking a topic.
> 
> @Armstrong help me pick a topic!!!
> 
> 
> 
> It also says foreigners, so I think you and I would be acceptable too. A greater emphasis on Arab members, but I can't think that high-quality contributions would be turned away either.


I said that to encourage arab posters.Many are too hot headed unfortunately, always ready for some fight.Where as we have Americans,Iranins,Turks and heck even Israelis..but not a single arab poster.So,I am looking for them,but American and British posters are most welcome as well
regarding your topic,well @Armstrong can help you with that

regards


----------



## WAJsal

Slav Defence said:


> yes.this will help our starters to get an idea that how write ups should be
> 
> regards


Good.


Indus Falcon said:


> Secondly, keeping in mind your track record, I'm sure @Slav Defence @WAJsal can make an exception. Gentlemen do kindly look into this, and I promise to let you in on some good news, strictly off the record!


Why not.


Indus Falcon said:


> @HRK Please do look at this thread. I would love to see you as a TTA!


Indeed, i would love to see @HRK participating, he can certainly win too, would love to see him with a title, he truly deserves it. 



Technogaianist said:


> so @WAJsal and @Slav Defence if you'd suggest a topic relating to military equipment, I might participate.


Merey bhain(My sister) coming up with a topic is the hardest thing, even for me..... I will leave you to your misery. I already am working on one . How about writing something on F-22? or write about usage of certain equipment and their advantages in a war? or go the history route, i am sorry, best i could come up with.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Erroroverload

so what about others who r not senior members but wants to participate in this contest,
@Slav Defence


----------



## Slav Defence

Z4ZOHAIB said:


> so what about others who r not senior members but wants to participate in this contest,
> @Slav Defence


You have to wait unless you don't make 1200 post at least.Hopefully by season three you will hold eligibility to participate.

regards


----------



## Erroroverload

Slav Defence said:


> You have to wait unless you don't make 1200 post at least.Hopefully by season three you will hold eligibility to participate.
> 
> regards


And insha'ALLAH i will b the winner of season 3 if the topics remains the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> If you can confirm my eligibility, I would like to try again.



@Slav Defence Did you miss my post Sir, or should I consider myself not eligible to participate?


----------



## 45'22'

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> @Slav Defence Did you miss my post Sir, or should I consider myself not eligible to participate?


He did mention that trolls are not allowed


----------



## Neutron

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> @Slav Defence Did you miss my post Sir, or should I consider myself not eligible to participate?



If you are not eligible to participate don't worry. Write good article and publish in newspaper. Keep your skills alive.


----------



## Levina

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Why don't you have EXISTING THINK TANK members get off from their seats and post something substantial to start with.


Hehehe
This is so you.
Brusque as always!
Most of the TTAs are good and contribute well to the forum(yes, some of them don't gel well with me, but that's fine  ).
And when I see them post those occasional troll posts then this what it reminds me of...


Irfan Baloch said:


> try to avoid getting caught up when I am being a sour arsed due to some morbid trolls





Irfan Baloch said:


> you are welcome to indulge with me including many other Indian members *who I see as my extended family in PDF*.



This was his reply when I had reported a personal attack by a member with good "track record" in GHQ.
I know this guy sounds like a saint at times. 
We all have our days when we loose our patience and give a befitting reply to the trolls...so do the TTAs.

Where's this man by the way???
He's one guy who doesn't hold any personal grudge against anyone and is very impartial(mostly!!!). 


Technogaianist said:


> It also says foreigners, so I think you and I would be acceptable too. A greater emphasis on Arab members, but I can't think that high-quality contributions would be turned away either


You will definitely be acceptable and I hope you're right.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

Thinkingsoldier said:


> If you are not eligible to participate don't worry. Write good article and publish in newspaper. Keep your skills alive.



I am not worried at all. I want him to say it openly first.


----------



## Spring Onion

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> I am not worried at all. I want him to say it openly first.



drama band kar aur article sumbit kar acha howa to ho jaye ga publish pdf pe

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VCheng

Spring Onion said:


> drama band kar aur article sumbit kar acha howa to ho jaye ga publish pdf pe



I would put in the effort only if declared eligible. Otherwise, why bother?


----------



## Spring Onion

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> I would put in the effort only if declared eligible. Otherwise, why bother?



I remember there is a group of old retired general, colonels, bureaucrats, police officers and technocrats and bankers and etc etc all old guys and gals once a lady added me to the group and I started posting there soon i got popular among the members there (dont know exactly for what  may be for some witty poisonously serious comments), but that had put me in hate list of a powerful old lady there who happens to be daughter-in-law of a general who many decades back was accused of pulling a coup against the chief. So she argued i be thrown out of the group as I was underage according to their rules, I said no worry i will apply again when i will be overage bwahahahahahahahah and thus the old guys voted for me so i stayed for a month more but since she was owner of the group she banned me but her husband a great writer and a walking library became a fan and apologized

now the moral of the story is dont be a drama a$s and submit your article this way you may may end up getting place at some newspaper

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Djinn

Slav Defence said:


> 1-Hardly 5-6 paragraphs,just a single page,nothing more than that.
> 2-I want to see you putting up information and then adding up your analysis rather than copy paste.I will reject copy paste from internet sources.Also,post reference if you are using information and make sure that you don't use wikipedia as a source as their information is not considered as authentic.
> 3-No,make only one post of great quality
> 4-Winners will be announced category-wise.For example poster x is winner from Pakistan affairs category out of poster B and C.
> We intend to encourage patriotic Pakistanis and other good foreign posters to express themselves.Therefore,we will make sure to award best amongst you all.
> 
> regards


Is it mandatory to post, i mean can it be provided to the judges for a reading & evaluation in private. Because most of my work is related to my thesis and if posted anywhere on line, it will be picked up when the plagiarism tests will be performed in the future by the university.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

WAJsal said:


> Sir,
> they too have jobs, they try, yes there are some, i won't say anything more. We try......Please take complain to Webmaster and slav, they can further elaborate or cooperate. And i hope you read my thread too.
> 
> Tagged you in last post, and shared a link too.
> Complain here: Review ratings | Page 17
> 
> 
> Sir ji, no worries:
> *ELIGIBILITY CRITERIA:*
> A)Posters who do not troll
> *B)Got less than 4 negative rating*
> C)Does not have any bad engagement with any title holder.
> D)Is not involved in stealth trolling.
> E)Does not have made any abuse towards any nationality
> F)Post are not anti religious.
> G)Has humble approach and gentle behavior.
> H)Must be at least senior member
> 
> e)*If *your are PHD student or a professor,then most encouraged to post write up regarding your field of expertise.



The second criteria seems a bit unnecessary? Given that many Indian's here are unfairly targeted by this rating system @Slav Defence 

Not everyone here can be bothered fighting "unfair ratings" and get it revoked.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Djinn said:


> Is it mandatory to post,


Yes sir, that way members can read it, aim is to have some sort of competition among members, please work on a topic which we can't trace back to you. Work on something like Zar-e-azb or etc, etc....


Roybot said:


> The second criteria seems a bit unnecessary? Given that many Indian's here are unfairly targeted by this rating system @Slav Defence
> 
> Not everyone here can be bothered fighting "unfair ratings" and get it revoked.


Exceptions can be made, if you want to participate, make a formal request to slav defence. 
Thank you


----------



## Neutron

Spring Onion said:


> I remember there is a group of old retired general, colonels, bureaucrats, police officers and technocrats and bankers and etc etc all old guys and gals once a lady added me to the group and I started posting there soon i got popular among the members there (dont know exactly for what  may be for some witty poisonously serious comments), but that had put me in hate list of a powerful old lady there who happens to be daughter-in-law of a general who many decades back was accused of pulling a coup against the chief. So she argued i be thrown out of the group as I was underage according to their rules, I said no worry i will apply again when i will be overage bwahahahahahahahah and thus the old guys voted for me so i stayed for a month more but since she was owner of the group she banned me but her husband a great writer and a walking library became a fan and apologized
> 
> now the moral of the story is dont be a drama a$s and submit your article this way you may may end up getting place at some newspaper



Watsapp group ?


----------



## Spring Onion

Thinkingsoldier said:


> Watsapp group ?



well no no they are on a discussion closed group which is not open to common public.


----------



## Neutron

Spring Onion said:


> well no no they are on a discussion closed group which is not open to common public.



NDU alumni


----------



## Spring Onion

Thinkingsoldier said:


> NDU alumni



no she is not but her father in law was a general many decades back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neutron

Spring Onion said:


> no she is not but her father in law was a general many decades back



I thought you are talking about NDU alumni watsapp group. NSW alumni. Forum shared by many masterminds


----------



## I.R.A

@Saif al-Arab bro this may interest you or any other Arab who you know is part of this forum and is eligible. They are looking for a cool headed Arab, help informing him if you can find one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Spring Onion said:


> I remember there is a group of old retired general, colonels, bureaucrats, police officers and technocrats and bankers and etc etc all old guys and gals once a lady added me to the group and I started posting there soon i got popular among the members there (dont know exactly for what  may be for some witty poisonously serious comments), but that had put me in hate list of a powerful old lady there who happens to be daughter-in-law of a general who many decades back was accused of pulling a coup against the chief. So she argued i be thrown out of the group as I was underage according to their rules, I said no worry i will apply again when i will be overage bwahahahahahahahah and thus the old guys voted for me so i stayed for a month more but since she was owner of the group she banned me but her husband a great writer and a walking library became a fan and apologized
> 
> now the moral of the story is dont be a drama a$s and submit your article this way you may may end up getting place at some newspaper



I already know the answer, but it is quite interesting to see how the whole process ensures "suitable" selections and promotions while trying to maintain a veneer of merit, in the best Pakistani traditions. Your story is sadly typical, and one that continues to be played out here as well. No worries. Merit always triumphs in the end in a system that truly strives to be better.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

WAJsal said:


> Exceptions can be made, if you want, which i am guessing you do not, you can participate.


Unfortunately I dont have the time right now to write up an article for you guys...I am writing y own to get published....Currently working on 3 projects soo hands are full ...I need a vacation if the prize is a vacation with a free gardener to water my plants while i am away I would consider

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

Djinn said:


> Is it mandatory to post, i mean can it be provided to the judges for a reading & evaluation in private. Because most of my work is related to my thesis and if posted anywhere on line, it will be picked up when the plagiarism tests will be performed in the future by the university.


Do not post your thesis.Instead,why don't you write some few paragraphs over new topic?where you won't get caught?

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Indus Falcon said:


> Webby is a nice guy, I'm sure he doesn't hold grudges. He's not that petty.
> 
> Secondly, keeping in mind your track record, I'm sure @Slav Defence @WAJsal can make an exception. Gentlemen do kindly look into this, and I promise to let you in on some good news, strictly off the record!





Thanks bro! 



MastanKhan said:


> Damn----so it means that we all have been traced .


Noo...I think I talk too much

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Slav Defence

Spring Onion said:


> drama band kar aur article sumbit kar acha howa to ho jaye ga publish pdf pe


Miss.Jana,aap ne tu kamal kerdiya 
You must participate as well.

REGARDS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Akheilos said:


> Bro I am not eligible Plus I dont have a topic in mind PLUS I cant write about my field ...Unfortunately I can be traced if I even attempt to...FEW members here had managed to google me based on the limited info I had already presented


I hate to be the one to say i told you so, but i did warn you not to trust people on the internet so easily 

Remember, this is a public forum and although there are many good, reliable, and reputable members here they are however in the minority. Unfortunately this forum also attracts certain strange characters (if you know what i mean by that).



Slav Defence said:


> 1-Hardly 5-6 paragraphs,just a single page,nothing more than that.
> 2-I want to see you putting up information and then adding up your analysis rather than copy paste.I will reject copy paste from internet sources.Also,post reference if you are using information and make sure that you don't use wikipedia as a source as their information is not considered as authentic.
> 3-No,make only one post of great quality
> 4-Winners will be announced category-wise.For example poster x is winner from Pakistan affairs category out of poster B and C.
> We intend to encourage patriotic Pakistanis and other good foreign posters to express themselves.Therefore,we will make sure to award best amongst you all.
> 
> regards


I would love to participate and hopefully i'll be able to make time for this contest during this month, also my negative ratings disqualify me from participating in this contest, unless if you could do something to fix that for me i would appreciate that.

Here are some of my recent threads/posts from which you can judge whether or not if you think i'm worthy of participating in this contest:

Leon Degrelle: A Portrait of a Legionaire

Is China a Fascist State? | Page 5

Hellstorm: The Holocaust of Germany, 1944-1947

The "Islamic State" Comes To Europe, Big Thanks To Loose Immigration

When Hitler "refused" to defeat Britain | Page 4

Aerial Combat Gun Camera Footage from various battles/conflicts/wars

The European Volunteer Movement of the Second World War


All of these writings were my own and any portion included from an outside source was referenced. There's more that i have posted on this forum but i can't locate the option to find all of my posted threads, the only option is the one to find comments. Could you @Slav Defence or anyone else please inform me where i could locate all of my posted threads. Also, i would like to thank @Psychic for informing me about this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Samandri

Slav Defence said:


> *ELIGIBILITY CRITERIA:*
> A)Posters who do not troll
> B)Got less than 4 negative rating
> C)Does not have any bad engagement with any title holder.
> D)Is not involved in stealth trolling.
> E)Does not have made any abuse towards any nationality
> F)Post are not anti religious.
> G)Has humble approach and gentle behavior.
> H)Must be at least senior member


Are in search of a holy prophet or a writer?. If its the test for recruiting new think tanks, then dont give it the name of "writers contest".....Honestly i go offended by the thread, it caught my attention, i opened it and read your criteria. If its about the Think tanks, then what about the current "tin tanks" who are not exactly writing any articles.

I know you people need some defense-related content and some quality think tanks on Pakistani defense matters. But if you need some well-researched article on history for your site, i can contribute free of cost without any demand of reward , rank or some thing thing like that, i always like to polish my writing skills, warming up myself for a PhD thesis......But if you need a holy think tank, then i am not the one, i am at the top among the sinful if judged from your criteria.

In my humble opinion dont make it the hunt for 'think tank", make it open and welcome any quality contributions, humbly and thankfully, from any one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Slav Defence said:


> Miss.Jana,aap ne tu kamal kerdiya
> You must participate as well.
> 
> REGARDS



You can ignore my posts here, but you will not get rid of me. 

My short article will be the second part to _"Where to Go from Here"_ with additional practical steps to be taken to consolidate the recent improvements in security, with special attention to the economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neutron

Samandri said:


> Are in search of a holy prophet or a writer?. If its the test for recruiting new think tanks, then dont give it the name of "writers contest".....Honestly i go offended by the thread, it caught my attention, i opened it and read your criteria. If its about the Think tanks, then what about the current "tin tanks" who are not exactly writing any articles.
> 
> I know you people need some defense-related content and some quality think tanks on Pakistani defense matters. But if you need some well-researched article on history for your site, i can contribute free of cost without any demand of reward , rank or some thing thing like that, i always like to polish my writing skills, warming up myself for a PhD thesis......But if you need a holy think tank, then i am not the one, i am at the top among the sinful if judged from your criteria.
> 
> In my humble opinion dont make it the hunt for 'think tank", make it open and welcome any quality contributions, humbly and thankfully, from any one.



It is the prerogative of pdf administration to decide the criteria for best writer contest however you are free to maintain your stance

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## William Hung

jamahir said:


> @Yorozuya we should enter the topic we were discussing.
> 
> wajsal, it would be the last category if i and yorozuya participate jointly.
> 
> the issue is that i am neither a phd student nor a professor, and i don't know about yorozuya... i hope forum management will allow entry.
> 
> 
> 
> hmm, the plot thickens...



Hi bro, thanks for the tag and suggestion for a joint article. Not sure if I can join this competition given the deadline. I’m busy again, plus our topic discussed (politics/socialism) doesn’t fit the listed topics for this competition so I’d rather submit it in a political/leftist website.


----------



## A.M.

@Slav Defence 

Can the Senior Member requirement be laxed? It is my understanding that that title is only tied to how many posts you have made on this forum (Good / Bad). I would like to participate but i can't just because i don't post enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

welcome @SquadronLeaderDin ,an amazing,intelligent most gem we have discovered.
Din,this is the right place you were looking for.We are here to encourage you.People,he have made amazing achievements and I want you all to welcome him.

regards



A.M. said:


> @Slav Defence
> 
> Can the Senior Member requirement be laxed? It is my understanding that that title is only tied to how many posts you have made on this forum (Good / Bad). I would like to participate but i can't just because i don't post enough.


If you are quality poster,then I will make exceptions for you.

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N/A

Slav Defence said:


> welcome @SquadronLeaderDin ,an amazing,intelligent most gem we have discovered.
> Din,this is the right place you were looking for.We are here to encourage you.People,he have made amazing achievements and I want you all to welcome him.
> 
> regards
> 
> 
> If you are quality poster,then I will make exceptions for you.
> 
> regards


Thank you for this most humble introduction. My achievements in life are only a glimpse of what the future holds. Its a honor being part of this forum. I have learned many vital lessons regarding the defense sectors. I thank Allah(Swt) for my success and pray he keep the flame of success lit for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

SquadronLeaderDin said:


> Thank you for this most humble introduction. My achievements in life are only a glimpse of what the future holds. Its a honor being part of this forum. I have learned many vital lessons regarding the defense sectors. I thank Allah(Swt) for my success and pray he keep the flame of success lit for me.



I will predict that you will be a TTA soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## N/A

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> I will predict that you will be a TTA soon.


Realistically, as of now I make not capable of being a TTA, but in the near future if it's meant to be it will happen


----------



## VCheng

SquadronLeaderDin said:


> Realistically, as of now I make not capable of being a TTA, but in the near future if it's meant to be it will happen



It will happen very soon.


----------



## N/A

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> It will happen very soon.


If such is the case then i will have big shoes to fill, regardless it'll be an honor


----------



## A.M.

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> I will predict that you will be a TTA soon.


Where did you disappear off to bud?

Haven't seen you in ages.


----------



## VCheng

A.M. said:


> Where did you disappear off to bud?
> 
> Haven't seen you in ages.



I am around. Still.


----------



## WAJsal

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> You can ignore my posts here, but you will not get rid of me.
> 
> My short article will be the second part to _"Where to Go from Here"_ with additional practical steps to be taken to consolidate the recent improvements in security, with special attention to the economy.


Sorry for the delay sir, i will be handling the work load for a couple of days, since Slav bhai is a little busy. Looking forward to it. Please keep the last date in mind, and please confirm that you will be taking part in it. Thank you. 


Desert Fox said:


> I hate to be the one to say i told you so, but i did warn you not to trust people on the internet so easily
> 
> Remember, this is a public forum and although there are many good, reliable, and reputable members here they are however in the minority. Unfortunately this forum also attracts certain strange characters (if you know what i mean by that).
> 
> 
> I would love to participate and hopefully i'll be able to make time for this contest during this month, also my negative ratings disqualify me from participating in this contest, unless if you could do something to fix that for me i would appreciate that.
> 
> Here are some of my recent threads/posts from which you can judge whether or not if you think i'm worthy of participating in this contest:
> 
> Leon Degrelle: A Portrait of a Legionaire
> 
> Is China a Fascist State? | Page 5
> 
> Hellstorm: The Holocaust of Germany, 1944-1947
> 
> The "Islamic State" Comes To Europe, Big Thanks To Loose Immigration
> 
> When Hitler "refused" to defeat Britain | Page 4
> 
> Aerial Combat Gun Camera Footage from various battles/conflicts/wars
> 
> The European Volunteer Movement of the Second World War
> 
> 
> All of these writings were my own and any portion included from an outside source was referenced. There's more that i have posted on this forum but i can't locate the option to find all of my posted threads, the only option is the one to find comments. Could you @Slav Defence or anyone else please inform me where i could locate all of my posted threads. Also, i would like to thank @Psychic for informing me about this thread.


I noticed the negative ratings, you are a senior respected member, i have read your other work, very detailed work. We have made some exceptions here and there, you are eligible, please do participate. If you wish to take part, please confirm. Quote me back, thank you.

@Psychic -bro are you taking part, a lot of time left, it can be a small article or a detailed one, if you wish to participate, please confirm. 

@SquadronLeaderDin -i hope you are participating too, please confirm. 

@Djinn -please confirm if you are participating.



Color_Less_Sky said:


> @Saif al-Arab bro this may interest you or any other Arab who you know is part of this forum and is eligible. They are looking for a cool headed Arab, help informing him if you can find one


you should take part? 


A.M. said:


> @Slav Defence
> 
> Can the Senior Member requirement be laxed? It is my understanding that that title is only tied to how many posts you have made on this forum (Good / Bad). I would like to participate but i can't just because i don't post enough.


it can be ,if you wish to participate, please confirm. Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VCheng

WAJsal said:


> Sorry for the delay sir, i will be handling the work load for a couple of days, since Slav bhai is a little busy. Looking forward to it. Please keep the last date in mind, and please confirm that you will be taking part in it. Thank you.



I will be taking part, and my short article will be the second part to _"Where to Go from Here"_ with additional practical steps to be taken to consolidate the recent improvements in security, with special attention to the economy. I hope to submit it well before the deadline.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

WAJsal said:


> you should take part?



Thanks bro.

First I don't meet the criteria, second I don't deserve it.


----------



## A.M.

WAJsal said:


> it can be ,if you wish to participate, please confirm. Thank you.



I'm in, was thinking about writing something in line with what @Syed.Ali.Haider said but may have to rethink topic now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## s.sanazehra

Hello everyone. I want to participate in Write up competition, can anyone please tell me how many words should be in an article?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> I will be taking part, and my short article will be the second part to _"Where to Go from Here"_ with additional practical steps to be taken to consolidate the recent improvements in security, with special attention to the economy. I hope to submit it well before the deadline.


Looking forward.


Color_Less_Sky said:


> Thanks bro.
> 
> First I don't meet the criteria, second I don't deserve it.


You certainly do, if you want do participate.


A.M. said:


> I'm in, was thinking about writing something in line with what @Syed.Ali.Haider said but may have to rethink topic now.


Just keep in mind the last date. Best of luck, let the games begin .


s.sanazehra said:


> Hello everyone. I want to participate in Write up competition, can anyone please tell me how many words should be in an article?


I am sorry my friend, it is not for new members. Please read the criteria.

@Psychic , bro give me a reply, thank you.

@HRK , can we expect something from you?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pulsar

Slav Defence said:


> *ELIGIBILITY CRITERIA:*
> A)Posters who do not troll
> B)Got less than 4 negative rating
> C)Does not have any bad engagement with any title holder.
> D)Is not involved in stealth trolling.
> E)Does not have made any abuse towards any nationality
> F)Post are not anti religious.
> G)Has humble approach and gentle behavior.
> H)Must be at least senior member


With this criteria, I will be surprised if there's anyone who is qualified to take part!


----------



## I.R.A

WAJsal said:


> You certainly do, if you want do participate.



I do troll, I have abused the other nationality, I had bad engagement with couple or more title holders, I don't have humble approach, I cannot tolerate religious bigots. So I know my friend I don't meet the criteria , and I don't think I am suitable for this at all, I have no knowledge at all of defense equipment and aircraft and missiles and guns people discuss here, history is my weakest area, don't know how you people have interest in it but I fail it miserably , however if you wish I have lots of personal analysis to share .

Best of luck to all those people who are participating.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Djinn

@WAJsal Bro yeah, I'll be participating, at least i have every good intention of doing so.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N/A

Yes I am fully active and participating in the competition. I have written a new article for the competition. Just been a little busy at school @WAJsal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Psychic

WAJsal said:


> @Psychic -bro are you taking part, a lot of time left, it can be a small article or a detailed one, if you wish to participate, please confirm.


I m taking part

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Slav Defence

Welcome @Psychic as our contestant-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vsdoc

Spring Onion said:


> I remember there is a group of old retired general, colonels, bureaucrats, police officers and technocrats and bankers and etc etc all old guys and gals once a lady added me to the group and I started posting there soon i got popular among the members there (dont know exactly for what  may be for some witty poisonously serious comments), but that had put me in hate list of a powerful old lady there who happens to be daughter-in-law of a general who many decades back was accused of pulling a coup against the chief. So she argued i be thrown out of the group as I was underage according to their rules, I said no worry i will apply again when i will be overage bwahahahahahahahah and thus the old guys voted for me so i stayed for a month more but since she was owner of the group she banned me but her husband a great writer and a walking library became a fan and apologized
> 
> now the moral of the story is dont be a drama a$s and submit your article this way you may may end up getting place at some newspaper



That's why we gel so much Jana.

We both never pull punches.

And we both get banned. 

God bless!


----------



## Neutron

s.sanazehra said:


> Hello everyone. I want to participate in Write up competition, can anyone please tell me how many words should be in an article?



Your qualification?


----------



## s.sanazehra

Basically a Microbiologist and a Creative writer/ blogger.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neutron

s.sanazehra said:


> Basically a Microbiologist and a Creative writer/ blogger.



Creative writer. I think you are at right place here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

s.sanazehra said:


> Basically a Microbiologist and a Creative writer/ blogger.


Sana,
I am sorry but you have made only 3 posts,we would have allowed you if you have at least made close to 400-1500.Just stay here and learn the art of debating and analyzing and researching.

regards


----------



## WAJsal

@Slav Defence , first entry, that was fast. 
Pakistan: A Nation for Hire?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iggy

Slav Defence said:


> The Pakistan defence management announces best writer's contest 2015.A challenge for those who have guts and intelligence to take part in it.Posters are requested to read the eligibility criteria before applying.
> The competition will take place amongst posters and winner shall be promoted as R&D and TTA.
> 
> The competition will began from September 1,2015.Interested candidates are requested to make submission from given date.The last date of submission will be September 26,2015.
> 
> Regards




Last year winner @acetophenol have not become Jr.TT nor R&D.. Is the same going to happen again if any Indian participate?

@nair @levina @SpArK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.M.

WAJsal said:


> @Slav Defence , first entry, that was fast.
> Pakistan: A Nation for Hire?


I am off to Hajj tomorrow so had to put up something fast, wish i had a little bit more time

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Capt.Popeye

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Why don't you have EXISTING THINK TANK members get off from their seats and post something substantial to start with.



A good lot of them are simply busy waving a "PHD" or somethin' like that.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

Iggy said:


> Last year winner @acetophenol have not become Jr.TT nor R&D.. Is the same going to happen again if any Indian participate?
> 
> @nair @levina @SpArK




Yes.

Indians can stay away and read.


----------



## VCheng

SpArK said:


> Yes.
> 
> Indians can stay away and read.



Or they can participate nonetheless and put forward their views just the same, whether recognition comes later or not. It is good to talk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

@Hiptullha Why don't you try?


----------



## vsdoc

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Or they can participate nonetheless and put forward their views just the same, whether recognition comes later or not. It is good to talk.



But don't Indians do that any which ways here?

I know I do.


----------



## Hiptullha

Color_Less_Sky said:


> @Hiptullha Why don't you try?



Eh, I'll pass for now.


----------



## I.R.A

Hiptullha said:


> Eh, I'll pass for now.



Well try giving sometime to real Hiptullha and a second thought to this, I believe you can write.


----------



## VCheng

vsdoc said:


> But don't Indians do that any which ways here?
> 
> I know I do.



The prescription should be for more positive participation and less confrontation.


----------



## vsdoc

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> The prescription should be for more positive participation and less confrontation.



Its an age thing bro.

Life changes you as you move along.


----------



## Spectre

@Slav Defence @WAJsal ; if possible I would like to put in an entry regarding 

E-Commerce in Pakistan: Future Strategy, Lessons from Indian Peers and Possible Hurdles.

I would be grateful if I can be accommodated, I have no wish to become a TTA but nonetheless would like to take advantage of this opportunity to put forward my views in senior section with detailed analysis

I had made spur of the moment post without much of factual data or analysis just based on my experiences in the other thread which can be further elaborated on.

Pakistan rejected in Amazon, ebay & paypal? whither eCommerce?

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Or they can participate nonetheless and put forward their views just the same, whether recognition comes later or not. It is good to talk.




And make oneself heard.... above the din.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Spectre said:


> @Slav Defence @WAJsal ; if possible I would like to put in an entry regarding
> 
> E-Commerce in Pakistan: Future Strategy, Lessons from Indian Peers and Possible Hurdles.
> 
> I would be grateful if I can be accommodated, I have no wish to become a TTA but nonetheless would like to take advantage of this opportunity to put forward my views in senior section with detailed analysis
> 
> I had made spur of the moment post without much of factual data or analysis just based on my experiences in the other thread which can be further elaborated on.
> 
> Pakistan rejected in Amazon, ebay & paypal? whither eCommerce?
> 
> Regards


We have made some exceptions, this one is on Slav, since you wish your work to get some senior audience, why not. Keep the last date in mind.


----------



## Spectre

WAJsal said:


> We have made some exceptions, this one is on Slav, since you wish your work to get some senior audience, why not. Keep the last date in mind.



No issues, either way I am fine. My primary expertise is in economy and finance but I have some experience in ECOM too and I thought detailed analysis on ECOM can prove a valuable addition to forum.

However, since this would be a lot of work in form accessing multiple databases, making graphical representations, collating various news articles and other available material, doing numerical analysis for projection etc I am skeptical if the audience whether it be senior members or otherwise have interest in such a topic, as it out of place in Defense Forum where most receptive posts seem to be political and defense based.

My primary motive for putting in this work is not to be appreciated but critiqued, discussed and reviewed and as i said if interest factor is low in such a topic, I would probably skip it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Spectre said:


> No issues, either way I am fine. My primary expertise is in economy and finance but I have some experience in ECOM too and I thought detailed analysis on ECOM can prove a valuable addition to forum.
> 
> However, since this would be a lot of work in form accessing multiple databases, making graphical representations, collating various news articles and other available material, doing numerical analysis for projection etc I am skeptical if the audience whether it be senior members or otherwise have interest in such a topic, as it out of place in Defense Forum where most receptive posts seem to be political and defense based.
> 
> My primary motive for putting in this work is not to be appreciated but critiqued, discussed and reviewed but as i said if interest factor is low in such a topic, I would probably skip it.


System for judging is very good, as good as we can have, do not worry. Tag me in your post, i will then direct all the judges...anyway waiting, since i have no idea about economics and etc, etc, just go through simple analysis at times.
regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spectre

WAJsal said:


> System for judging is very good, as good as we can have, do not worry. Tag me in your post, i will then direct all the judges...anyway waiting, since i have no idea about economics and etc, etc, just go through simple analysis at times.
> regards



Ok, it would take a week's work. I would tag you with a request to move it to relevant section once done.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neutron

Slav Defence said:


> The Pakistan defence management announces best writer's contest 2015.A challenge for those who have guts and intelligence to take part in it.Posters are requested to read the eligibility criteria before applying.
> The competition will take place amongst posters and winner shall be promoted as R&D and TTA.We are looking for foreign and more specifically arab posters as well for participation since there is not a single arab poster inducted and promoted for THship.
> 
> *Where to submit?*
> 1-Submission must be made in senior's cafe
> 2-If you cannot access at senior's cafe then post in relevant section except member's club or else you won't be getting positive ratings.Don't forget to mention me and other title holders.
> 
> *Categories of write ups?*
> 2-Topic must be any of following categories:
> 
> a)Defence and military equipment.
> b)Pakistani and world politics
> c)Operations of world, for example operation zarb e azb
> d)The martyrs of Pakistani.
> e)If your are masters,M.PHIL or PHD student or a professor,then most encouraged to post write up regarding your field of expertise.
> 
> 
> 
> *ELIGIBILITY CRITERIA:*
> A)Posters who do not troll
> B)Got less than 4 negative rating
> C)Does not have any bad engagement with any title holder.
> D)Is not involved in stealth trolling.
> E)Does not have made any abuse towards any nationality
> F)Post are not anti religious.
> G)Has humble approach and gentle behavior.
> H)Must be at least senior member
> 
> The competition will began from September 1,2015.Interested candidates are requested to make submission from given date.The last date of submission will be September 26,2015.
> *P.S do not forget to email me your personal introduction,before submitting your write up at senior's cafe.Your name,profession and qualification.
> *
> quartz@defence.pk
> 
> Regards


well


Slav Defence said:


> The Pakistan defence management announces best writer's contest 2015.A challenge for those who have guts and intelligence to take part in it.Posters are requested to read the eligibility criteria before applying.
> The competition will take place amongst posters and winner shall be promoted as R&D and TTA.We are looking for foreign and more specifically arab posters as well for participation since there is not a single arab poster inducted and promoted for THship.
> 
> *Where to submit?*
> 1-Submission must be made in senior's cafe
> 2-If you cannot access at senior's cafe then post in relevant section except member's club or else you won't be getting positive ratings.Don't forget to mention me and other title holders.
> 
> *Categories of write ups?*
> 2-Topic must be any of following categories:
> 
> a)Defence and military equipment.
> b)Pakistani and world politics
> c)Operations of world, for example operation zarb e azb
> d)The martyrs of Pakistani.
> e)If your are masters,M.PHIL or PHD student or a professor,then most encouraged to post write up regarding your field of expertise.
> 
> 
> 
> *ELIGIBILITY CRITERIA:*
> A)Posters who do not troll
> B)Got less than 4 negative rating
> C)Does not have any bad engagement with any title holder.
> D)Is not involved in stealth trolling.
> E)Does not have made any abuse towards any nationality
> F)Post are not anti religious.
> G)Has humble approach and gentle behavior.
> H)Must be at least senior member
> 
> The competition will began from September 1,2015.Interested candidates are requested to make submission from given date.The last date of submission will be September 26,2015.
> *P.S do not forget to email me your personal introduction,before submitting your write up at senior's cafe.Your name,profession and qualification.
> *
> quartz@defence.pk
> 
> Regards



I accept your challenge

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slav Defence

welcome @Spectre @Syed.Ali.Haider and @Thinkingsoldier 


p.s mention me and other TH in your analysis.

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox

WAJsal said:


> Sorry for the delay sir, i will be handling the work load for a couple of days, since Slav bhai is a little busy. Looking forward to it. Please keep the last date in mind, and please confirm that you will be taking part in it. Thank you.
> 
> I noticed the negative ratings, you are a senior respected member, i have read your other work, very detailed work. We have made some exceptions here and there, you are eligible, please do participate. If you wish to take part, please confirm. Quote me back, thank you.
> 
> @Psychic -bro are you taking part, a lot of time left, it can be a small article or a detailed one, if you wish to participate, please confirm.
> 
> @SquadronLeaderDin -i hope you are participating too, please confirm.
> 
> @Djinn -please confirm if you are participating.
> 
> 
> you should take part?
> 
> it can be ,if you wish to participate, please confirm. Thank you.


Thanks bro. Unfortunately i am going to be very busy these couple of months so i will not be able to participate in this contest.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Neutron

Slav Defence said:


> welcome @Spectre @Syed.Ali.Haider and @Thinkingsoldier
> 
> 
> p.s mention me and other TH in your analysis.
> 
> regards



Article is ready but I can't post in senior's cafe


----------



## Neutron

Kashmir A Nuclear Flash Point


----------



## WAJsal

Thinkingsoldier said:


> Kashmir A Nuclear Flash Point


Well, you are already a military professional. You didn't have to participate, nonetheless good work. I am sure, you will get a professional title soon.



Thinkingsoldier said:


> Kashmir A Nuclear Flash Point


Well, you are already a military professional. You didn't have to participate, nonetheless good work. I am sure, you will get a professional title soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neutron

WAJsal said:


> Well, you are already a military professional. You didn't have to participate, nonetheless good work. I am sure, you will get a professional title soon.
> 
> 
> Well, you are already a military professional. You didn't have to participate, nonetheless good work. I am sure, you will get a professional title soon.




Response of many members on my thread 

kashmir is unfinished agenda of Partition #COAS

is the real motivation for my entry in writing contest

I hope now message is loud and clear for them

Kashmir A Nuclear Flash Point

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taygibay

Hello all! I was called back to this thread, that I had read when it opened and forgotten due to not 
meeting criteria, by a good soul in PM. Having read WAJsal and others with possible exceptions,
I would respectfully ask to take part in this contest.
I am not even interested to be honest by any resulting title without disrespect to PDF management.
Maybe an Open Class would be in order in the future although the reading load for jurors would be
say overwhelming.  

I have expertise in geo-politics and two ideas of topics for participation :
A- Strong Central Governments : Bad or necessary?
B- French geo-politics in its post-Colonization era ( 1963 to today ) analysis.

Although I served, my interest lays in what brings about conflicts even more than operations themselves.

I know that my post count is low compared to the requirements despite coming up to my 5th year anniver-
sary on PDF_ but I like to think that, on average, what I lack in quantity is compensated by striving for quality._
_  Not humble, I know but at least I recognize it? That is why I always write IMHoO instead of IMHO, to
make it clear it's *I*n *M*y *Ho*nest *O*pinion because I'm not really that *H*umble … but honest yes, sincere  .
_​If this request is found to be acceptable, I'd welcome the opinion of those tasked with the contest organization
as to best topic and location to post it.
If friends including in management have better suggestions and tips, I'm all ears.

And on this, have a great evening good people, all the best to you and yours, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAJsal

Taygibay said:


> I am not even interested to be honest by any resulting title without disrespect to PDF management.
> Maybe an Open Class would be in order in the future although the reading load for jurors would be
> say overwhelming.


I think that's what members should aim for, rather than a title. As for a title you will get it, give it some time-number of posts. A Professional title should be given to you. 


Taygibay said:


> I have expertise in geo-politics and two ideas of topics for participation :
> A- Strong Central Governments : Bad or necessary?
> B- French geo-politics in its post-Colonization era ( 1963 to today ) analysis.
> 
> Although I served, my interest lays in what brings about conflicts even more than operations themselves.
> 
> I know that my post count is low compared to the requirements despite coming up to my 5th year anniver-
> sary on PDF_ but I like to think that, on average, what I lack in quantity is compensated by striving for quality._
> _  Not humble, I know but at least I recognize it? That is why I always write IMHoO instead of IMHO, to
> make it clear it's *I*n *M*y *Ho*nest *O*pinion because I'm not really that *H*umble … but honest yes, sincere  .
> _​If this request is found to be acceptable, I'd welcome the opinion of those tasked with the contest organization
> as to best topic and location to post it.
> If friends including in management have better suggestions and tips, I'm all ears.
> 
> And on this, have a great evening good people, all the best to you and yours, Tay.


All good to go, no problemo, keep the last date in mind, best of luck, and tag.
regards


----------



## Taygibay

Thank you very much WAJsal!
I'm in a rush for work; I'll read you later.
Have the best of days, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shamain

Taygibay said:


> Thank you very much WAJsal!
> I'm in a rush for work; I'll read you later.
> Have the best of days, Tay.


Hey Tay!! Nice to see you hereeeeeeeeee!!!!!
@Paksanity u are an awesomest writer and poster, u are not writing? Such shame. You should be banned for that. 
Really like everything by @Paksanity @Psychic @قناص

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sine Nomine

@Shamain i have got -8 janab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shamain

قناص said:


> @Shamain i have got -8 janab.


:`-(

U are an excellent poster and even syedali used to appreciate ur posts' quality. Such loss ,just cuz of some silly ratings some good posters are barred from taking part.

Acha koi baat nahi. Atleast we can read ur good posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

The show is on peak and we are getting amazing write-ups.

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Taygibay

Shamain said:


> Hey Tay!! Nice to see you hereeeeeeeeee!!!!!



Hello young lady! How's life for you?
Have you managed to withhold from strangling ( hopefully figuratively ) Indians lately? 

Good evening, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Shamain said:


> :`-(
> 
> U are an excellent poster and even syedali used to appreciate ur posts' quality. Such loss ,just cuz of some silly ratings some good posters are barred from taking part.
> 
> Acha koi baat nahi. Atleast we can read ur good posts.


Basic guide lines, can't make a troll a TT, not saying Knas is a troll- basic rules. Why not, if he is willing, go ahead. Itney power to Slav bhai ney dey hai... The more the write ups the better.


قناص said:


> @Shamain i have got -8 janab.





Taygibay said:


> Hello young lady! How's life for you?
> Have you managed to withhold from strangling ( hopefully figuratively ) Indians lately?
> 
> Good evening, Tay.


Please take general discussions to whatever or designated threads. 



Slav Defence said:


> The show is on peak and we are getting amazing write-ups.
> 
> regards


This is going to be good.


----------



## Sine Nomine

WAJsal said:


> Basic guide lines, can't make a troll a TT, not saying Knas is a troll- basic rules. Why not, if he is willing, go ahead. Itney power to Slav bhai ney dey hai... The more the write ups the better.
> 
> 
> 
> Please take general discussions to whatever or designated threads.
> 
> 
> This is going to be good.


_It's better to be a troll while defending your nation then a TT just closing lips for sake of title...._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

قناص said:


> _It's better to be a troll while defending your nation then a TT just closing lips for sake of title...._


By trolling-do you mean abuse? abusing is another thing, you can defend in kind words too. No need to forget what our religion or parents teach us(now i do not know the reasons for getting these ratings, by the looks of it-quite clear).


قناص said:


> TT just closing lips for sake of title....


TT's need to keep their calm, if we start abusing what example are we setting for other members? Instead of replying of a troll and wasting my time, i would report, rate and move on, in your case report and move on.
If you would like to participate, be my guest.
Have a nice day!


----------



## VCheng

Slav Defence said:


> welcome @Spectre @Syed.Ali.Haider and @Thinkingsoldier
> 
> 
> p.s mention me and other TH in your analysis.
> 
> regards



My submission is here, with tagging as indicated:

Eight Good People


----------



## Sine Nomine

WAJsal said:


> By trolling-do you mean abuse? abusing is another thing, you can defend in kind words too. No need to forget what our religion or parents teach us(now i do not know the reasons for getting these ratings, by the looks of it-quite clear).
> 
> TT's need to keep their calm, if we start abusing what example are we setting for other members? Instead of replying of a troll and wasting my time, i would report, rate and move on, in your case report and move on.
> If you would like to participate, be my guest.
> Have a nice day!


Last time i reported it worked after 5 hours leading me toward a ban and -7.If these would have been anyone around replying on reports then that wouldn't have happened.
Thanks for participation call mate but i have no interests in that.
Thanks


----------



## Levina

@Slav Defence Here's my entry into the competition
The kickback system!!!

But I request you not to consider the article in the run for title holders.
I've posted it in the equipment and gear section as I thought the article would be apt in that section than senior's cafe. 
Thank you!

@WAJsal here you go!!!
I've come up with my article.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spectre

Water Scarcity - Future Tense?

My entry into competition.

@Slav Defence @WAJsal

If appropriate - then consider moving into relevant section

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paksanity

Shamain said:


> Hey Tay!! Nice to see you hereeeeeeeeee!!!!!
> @Paksanity u are an awesomest writer and poster, u are not writing? Such shame. You should be banned for that.
> Really like everything by @Paksanity @Psychic @قناص



Good things will spoil me, I'm afraid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shamain

Paksanity said:


> Good things will spoil me, I'm afraid.


Its fine. Whatever suits you. I liked what you wrote hence itagged you. No worrieeeesssssssssss.



Taygibay said:


> Hello young lady! How's life for you?
> *Have you managed to withhold from strangling ( hopefully figuratively ) Indians lately? *
> 
> Good evening, Tay.


Nahhhhhhhh!!!! Me no likes 'em 

Oh n ok lets not derail the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.M.

@Slav Defence who won bud?


----------



## VCheng

A.M. said:


> @Slav Defence who won bud?



My predictions: Djinn, SquadronLeaderDin, Psychic, Indus Falcon and Akhielos.


----------



## Slav Defence

Wait ,this Saturday,people.


regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.M.

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> My predictions: Djinn, SquadronLeaderDin, Psychic, Indus Falcon and Akhielos.


I'm glad you're not the one picking, lol!


----------



## VCheng

A.M. said:


> I'm glad you're not the one picking, lol!



Past selections are a clear indicator of future results, in this case.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> My predictions: Djinn, SquadronLeaderDin, Psychic, Indus Falcon and Akhielos.


If i was in your shoes i would try not to be a smart arse, especially when it's something you have no idea about. Only Akhelios has participated in the names you have given. 


Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Past selections are a clear indicator of future results, in this case.


One person is not selecting the winners, there is a committee, consisting of senior good members, results will be very fair: as mods and TT's are marking them on language and etc, etc basis. This is the best system we can have, it's quite fair too. 


A.M. said:


> I'm glad you're not the one picking, lol!


Ignore, thank you. Good attempt on your part, it's not about the title, in my opinion. Continue posting good content...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

WAJsal said:


> One person is not selecting the winners, there is a committee, consisting of senior good members, results will be very fair: as mods and TT's are marking them on language and etc, etc basis. This is the best system we can have, it's quite fair too.



I have no problem about the selections or who makes them, as the process seems to work quite well. I am just predicting the future results, in a very good-natured way, and past selections do provide a good idea about future winners, very fairly, of course.


----------



## WAJsal

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> I have no problem about the selections or who makes them, as the process seems to work quite well. I am just predicting the future results, in a very good-natured way, and past selections do provide a good idea about future winners, very fairly, of course.


Best part is you don't even know the participants, next time be fair with us and save us these predictions. It is humiliating, no offence meant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

WAJsal said:


> Best part is you don't even know the participants, next time be fair with us and save us these predictions. It is humiliating, no offence meant.



I also do not mean any offence. 

My predictions may hold true for future rounds too, not just this one, as the people I mentioned are participating in a manner that deserves such recognition by the relevant authorities, in my view. That is all. The content of their posts speaks rather well according to the desired standards already, but they will go through the due process, I am sure.


----------



## WAJsal

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> I also do not mean any offence.
> 
> My predictions may hold true for future rounds too, not just this one, as the people I mentioned are participating in a manner that deserves such recognition by the relevant authorities, in my view. That is all. The content of their posts speaks rather well according to the desired standards already, but they will go through the due process, I am sure.


AM stated this: @@Slav Defence who won bud?
and you replied: My predictions: Djinn, SquadronLeaderDin, Psychic, Indus Falcon and Akhielos.

Clearly you made predictions as to who won the competition. only of the stated members is participating in the competition. Nothing in your post suggest that you meant these members might get titles in future. Stop taking turns now.
again no offence meant.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

WAJsal said:


> AM stated this: @@Slav Defence who won bud?
> and you replied: My predictions: Djinn, SquadronLeaderDin, Psychic, Indus Falcon and Akhielos.
> 
> Clearly you made predictions as to who won the competition. only of the stated members is participating in the competition. Nothing in your post suggest that you meant these members might get titles in future. Stop taking turns now.
> again no offence meant.



Why don't we wait for this round of results on Saturday as @Slav Defence mentioned, and I can wait for the remaining names for future rounds?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Why don't we wait for this round of results on Saturday as @Slav Defence mentioned, and I can wait for the remaining names for future rounds?


What future rounds? what reaming names? My friend i am part of that committee, or else i wouldn't be shooting in the dark like you. You stated that these members might win, but they never participated, what are you on about? or did i miss a line where you stated these members will get a title...again stop taking turns.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

WAJsal said:


> What future rounds? what reaming names? My friend i am part of that committee, or else i wouldn't be shooting in the dark like you. You stated that these members might win, but they never participated, what are you on about? or did i miss a line where you stated these members will get a title...again stop taking turns.



Sir, contests like this are decided by those running it, of course. Spectators like me can only express their views without affecting the selection process. As you say, I will stop here. Good Luck with your selections!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khafee

WAJsal said:


> What future rounds? what reaming names? My friend i am part of that committee, or else i wouldn't be shooting in the dark like you. You stated that these members might win, but they never participated, what are you on about? or did i miss a line where you stated these members will get a title...again stop taking turns.


Sir, I think he was baiting you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAJsal

khafee said:


> Sir, I think he was baiting you.


Sir i figured it out, thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------

